# is it a NT thing or just me



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Well you are a highschool teen so i kind of get your overall behavior, some people here can relate and others seem to think that you are an airhead for calling yourself smart. 

Meh, if that ever happened to me in your age (i wont call it intelligence though im going to call it weirdness) i would throw jokes dumbing me down and i would balance my overall behavior to fit in. 
You are a ENTP so you should know what it needs to be done to blend in. Have your own wikipedia interests (way better than mine cause i was into lol mainly back then), but take in some bahaviors and learn some small talk just for the appearances. When yo uare with your actual friends be like yourself.
Anyway thats all about highschool, later on you are going to find out, that being that kind of weird has its perks and you are not a Hermione Granger, if you can keep that behavior up while also being social.


----------



## Fuu (Apr 9, 2017)

I've always being sorrounded by people smarter than me so I was usually the one going around asking question. 

I guess I'll never know how it feels to be called a walking Wikipedia. v.v


Anyway, I think the problem is that you are giving too much weight to your classmates' expectation.
they are the ones that created this "walking Wikipedia" kind of label and stuck it on your face, so it shouldn't be your problem if they are left down every time you don't behave like they expect.

But then again, I've never been in a similar situation and I know that highschool relationships can be quite delicate, so just remember that you shouldn't be forced to live up to anyone expectation but yours.


----------



## SomeOtherName (Apr 17, 2018)

I would get that a lot due to always being vocal in class when I knew the answer. I loved participating and raising my hand. I was usually right, and it got to the point where if my English teacher forgot a word mid lecture, she would look to me and I would mouth the word because I had picked up on her thought process and vocabulary. But I also had really bad undiagnosed ADHD in high school; I would be super active in class and pick up on new material really quickly, but when it came to doing homework/tests, I spaced out and didn't do very well - unless it was a challenging assignment that caught my interest.

Because of this I would constantly hear from both my peers and teachers; "Haha how did I manage to do better than you on the test?" and "How are you so good during lessons but not doing well in the class?" It got tiring and a lot of teachers saw me only as an intelligent but lazy kid who 'didn't apply herself' or 'live up to her potential'. They didn't consider anything but the fact that I was one of the kids in the 'gifted student program', which prevented me from getting help.

I don't know, it kind of bothers me that they seemingly assumed because I was smart in class, I was smart enough to figure out how to deal with my problems outside of lessons.


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> so everyone that I know view me as this super intelligent creature or a walking wikipedia
> all my teachers think that I am hermione granger or something like this.


Is this an NT thing? Well, Hermione Granger is an ESTJ, so probably not


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

BlueRaspberry said:


> Is this an NT thing? Well, Hermione Granger is an ESTJ, so probably not


really? seemed pretty INTPish to me through the books.
Harry fits ESTJ better. But could be ESTP too? i dont know its been ages since i last had any connection with harry potter series.


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> really? seemed pretty INTPish to me through the books.


What about her seems INTP-ish to you? Hermione is very focused on following rules and organizing the external world; even if you type her by dichotomy, she's a J. She values objective logic (Te) and her brain is basically a storage base of facts (Si), though she sometimes is able to make connections between concrete clues (Ne) to solve problems, and can occasionally be morally self-righteous (inferior Fi). I feel like this post can explain it better than I can, so I'll just leave the link here:
https://mbtifiction.com/2014/11/24/hermione-granger-estj/
I would also like to add that Hermione's clash with Luna (an INTP) shows the contrast between their functions. JK said she wrote Luna Lovegood as an "anti-Hermione", an alternative type of intelligence. Hermione is very "by the book" and trusts concrete facts over Luna's wild conceptual possibilites (Hermione's Si clashing with Luna's Ne). She also dismisses divination because it's not objectively proven, whereas a high Ne user would at least be willing to explore the possibility of divination being true. 
Intelligence =/= intuition.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

BlueRaspberry said:


> What about her seems INTP-ish to you? Hermione is very focused on following rules and organizing the external world; even if you type her by dichotomy, she's a J. She values objective logic (Te) and her brain is basically a storage base of facts (Si), though she sometimes is able to make connections between concrete clues (Ne) to solve problems, and can occasionally be morally self-righteous (inferior Fi). I feel like this post can explain it better than I can, so I'll just leave the link here:
> https://mbtifiction.com/2014/11/24/hermione-granger-estj/
> I would also like to add that Hermione's clash with Luna (an INTP) shows the contrast between their functions. JK said she wrote Luna Lovegood as an "anti-Hermione", an alternative type of intelligence. Hermione is very "by the book" and trusts concrete facts over Luna's wild conceptual possibilites (Hermione's Si clashing with Luna's Ne). She also dismisses divination because it's not objectively proven, whereas a high Ne user would at least be willing to explore the possibility of divination being true.
> Intelligence =/= intuition.


Well sorry to be honest i cant really display an opinion here because the last time i was into harry potter was when the last movie came out and i was about 16 back then or so (ah childhood memories). I just quicksearched while you were answering me and i ve seen her typed the most as INTJ (so they consider her to be a Ni). Meh i cant really tell without rewatching or something so you could be right too.
As for harry he is mostly typed as ISTP, though ESTP could pretty much work too (too much action orianated and im not 100% sure he was an introvert, he seemd too much of a survivor opportunist).


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

SirCanSir said:


> Well sorry to be honest i cant really display an opinion here because the last time i was into harry potter was when the last movie came out and i was about 16 back then or so (ah childhood memories)


Fair enough. I do think that the internet typings of people/characters are often off because of certain biases (eg. intelligent characters automatically typed as NT, male characters being mistyped as Ts, female characters being mistyped as Fs, etc. FWIW, Harry Potter is a pretty classic ISFP)


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

BlueRaspberry said:


> Is this an NT thing? Well, Hermione Granger is an ESTJ, so probably not


well I am not like her but they think that I am


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> I think that a good example will show you how bad it is:
> so I was reading and then one of my classmate ask me a question adout something about WW1 and I didint know the answer and she said this "but sara you supposed to know everything!!! like you are my wikipedia!!!"
> 
> well this is my life.....


This just sounds like a humble brag. Sorry, but I'm not feeling "your plight" here. If this is what you have to complain about, consider yourself lucky and be thankful that you have an easy life. You'll realize soon that having a bunch of dumb people call you smart doesn't mean anything when you go into the real world. The real world does an amazing job of making people realize how truly mediocre they are.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Blue Ribbon said:


> This just sounds like a humble brag. Sorry, but I'm not feeling "your plight" here. If this is what you have to complain about, consider yourself lucky and be thankful that* you have an easy life*. You'll realize soon that having a bunch of dumb people call you smart doesn't mean anything when you go into the real world. *The real world does an amazing job of making people realize how truly mediocre they are*.



so first my life are everything but not easy,I find it funny that you think I have an easy life just because I am smart (and I am smart 
no doubt about it) and I am not crying about that or someting cause I am mature to cry about it.

second I am living in the real world trust me,I know what I am good at and I know how to achieve that and I know that alot of bad thing will happened but I am ready for it and I what to win this game (life ) and I dont care how much it is going to take I dont care how hard it is going to be,I will win this game.

soo what I was "crying" about,I was complaining about this thing: I hate when my friends view as my brain only like I am not a human anymore, yes it it flattering but I dont like it anymore.

that it and enjoy life


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

I an the real Mad Hatter said:


> so first my life are everything but not easy,I find it funny that you think I have an easy life just because I am smart (and I am smart
> no doubt about it) and I am not crying about that or someting cause I am mature to cry about it.
> 
> second I am living in the real world trust me,I know what I am good at and I know how to achieve that and I know that alot of bad thing will happened but I am ready for it and I what to win this game (life ) and I dont care how much it is going to take I dont care how hard it is going to be,I will win this game.
> ...


Why are you saying all this to me? You have nothing to prove to me. If your friends don't appreciate your personality, then they aren't your friends. You need to find a new group.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Why are you saying all this to me? You have nothing to prove to me. If your friends don't appreciate your personality, then they aren't your friends. You need to find a new group.


I am too loyal to leave my friends for more then 10 years or that I just cant let go........


----------

